
Grindr won’t share users’ HIV status with app contractors after outcry - jpamata
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/04/grindr-stops-sharing-users-hiv-status-with-third-parties/
======
jumelles
You'd think someone would have realized this is a bad idea _before_ a public
outcry

